# puppy



## superman101 (Feb 9, 2016)

looking for a female bully puppy


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

For......? Show? Pet? Any particular bloodlines of interest?


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

If you just want a pet, I suggest going to a shelter or searching for one on Petfinder.

If you want a show or working dog, research as much as you can. I'll list some books and magazines I recommend.

APBT gazette (if you're interested in ADBA show dogs)
Sporting Dog Journal (If you're into game bred dogs)
Bloodlines (If you're into UKC show dogs)
AtomicDogg (if you're into Am Bullies)

This is the APBT by Richard Stratton (Easily the best APBT book for newbies.)
The Book of the APBT by Richard Stratton (Another good book, but this one talks a bit more about dog fighting. It's a very important part of bulldog history, but if you aren't comfortable with it, I understand)
World of the APBT by Richard Stratton (This one focuses more on the breed's history)
The Truth about the APBT by Richard Stratton (This time Stratton talks a bit about similar dog breeds as well)
The Pit Bull Bible by California Jack (I can't stand Cali Jack, but this book offers some great info about dog care.)
Working Pit Bull by Diane Jesup (Not a fan of Jessup, but this book was a surprisingly good read.)
The APBT by Cynthia P. Gallagher (A general dog care book for newbies. I don't agree with everything in this book, but it is one of the better mainstream "Pit bull" books)
Pit Bull Garden by Douglas G Link (An excellent book on history)


----------

